# Low Carb for weight loss and T2 remission...One of the co authors may surprise some here



## bulkbiker (Jan 3, 2023)

What predicts drug-free type 2 diabetes remission? Insights from an 8-year general practice service evaluation of a lower carbohydrate diet with weight loss | BMJ Nutrition, Prevention & Health
		


Interesting...


----------



## travellor (Jan 3, 2023)

bulkbiker said:


> What predicts drug-free type 2 diabetes remission? Insights from an 8-year general practice service evaluation of a lower carbohydrate diet with weight loss | BMJ Nutrition, Prevention & Health
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting...



Of course he's a contributor.
But he's not an author.
It says that in your link as well, (again) so I'm afraid you are fishing for validation again here_._

Unwin and Delon wrote it.

Prof Taylor has always said weight loss would be beneficial, and part of that diet is copied from the Newcastle Diet maintenance suggestions.
And the Newcastle Diet itself by definition is also "Low calorie", less than 130g.

He has to be acknowledged as a main contributor, even though the actual method isn't his suggestion, (apart from cut the calories and watch the fat).
There are many people who have done variations on Prof Taylors diet.

If he wasn't acknowledged it would be very dubious.


----------



## harbottle (Jan 3, 2023)

Unwin wrote introductions in the Caldesi recipe books and the advice he gives is very similar to the Newcastle diet - non starchy vegetables and meat/fish. Most of the far is from cheese, cream, nuts and olive oil.

Not sure why it's such a surprise that Taylor is named. I started using Caldesi recipes and then found out about the Newcastle - and realised they were pretty similar.


----------

